# 15 Inch Tire options?



## XCELERATIONRULES (Oct 19, 2011)

My 71 needs some new rubber eventually.
I have 15 Inch rally 2's and was wondering what everyone runs in 15 inch tires.
Pics would be great.
Probably going to run Radial TA's..but sizing options and other suggestions appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## jigaway (Jul 2, 2011)

I have a 71 as well. Right now she has 235/60/14s. There is 1.5" room between the tire and fender. I bought two 15x7" Rallye IIs for the back in hopes of getting the rear end up a tad giving the car a more aggressive look. 

I would like a touch wider tire in the back so am thinking 245/60/15s in the rear. I think 255s would be pushing the width. 

I have seen 235/70/15s and they look super.

Dan


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

XCELERATIONRULES said:


> My 71 needs some new rubber eventually.
> I have 15 Inch rally 2's and was wondering what everyone runs in 15 inch tires.
> Pics would be great.
> Probably going to run Radial TA's..but sizing options and other suggestions appreciated.
> Thanks.


What is the width of the wheels? 6, 7 or 8? I run redlines on the 66 and TA's on the 67.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

15X8 Ralley with 5" backspace (custom) and run a 275 60 Radial T/A. I would certainly measure up before you order, but this will fit, handle, ride superb and really fills out those wheelwells. There is a ton of room in there with the right backspacing of the wheels.... And a little massaging of the the outer lip by rolling the fenders if neccasary . I run a 12.5 X 29 ET street with no rub so it can be done (thats with a 9.5" wide rim btw)


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I've got 15x7's on my 69, and I just put a set of 245/60-15's on it. They clear fine, and are very close to the same overall diameter as the original G70-14's.


Bear


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

My Lemans has futura 255 60/r15's all the way around. The fronts rub just a hair when you make hard, fast and sharp turns but theyre fine for the most part. Plus my suspensions worn smooth out so it sits a lil lower than it should.







They're the best bang for the buck tires you can get in 15's IMO. They ride good.


----------



## 85_SS (Jul 26, 2010)

My GTO has 235/60/15's on 15x7 in the front and 245/60/15 on 15x8's in the rear:










More pics here:
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3900019/1970-pontiac-gto

...I prefer the same size tire all around and may go with the same combo as my Monte when I'm due for tires (245/60/15 on 15x7 all around). I really like the look of the 255's all around that Hot Rod posted above too.


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

I fit a set of 295's on the rear of my 69. I'm not sure if they are 50 or 60 series. They are on a set of 15x7 Cragar draglight wheels. I will have to dig em out of the shed to get the exact measurements. They had less than 1/2" clearance on the inside, and about an inch on the outside. The only time they rubbed was when I was drifting the car(was on a turn with a second gear scratch) and it caught traction, the left rear caught the inner wheel well and took a few chunks of rubber off. A bfh would fix that issue. They are BFG radial T/A's


----------



## kilkm68 (May 5, 2011)

My '68 Has 235/60/15 on the front and 255/60/15 Goodyear Eagles on the rear on Crager S/S mags. I'd like to go a little bit wider on the rear tires, I look into it if you can fit 295's under it.


----------



## tzdvl29 (Jun 1, 2017)

*15x10 275-60R15s on Rly II rims*

I have a 1970 GTO Judge. I was running 275 60R15 BFGs on a 10 inch rim...that was before I changed my rear end to a 4.11 posi, 12 bolt and added disc brakes. Now they rub outside on bumps and turns. I am moving to a 4 3/4 inch offset (Cragar SS...old school that I couldn't afford in high school, fellas..LOL) and will re-measure to see if I can slip some Nitto 325x50 15s in it without the outer rub issue on bumps and turns. If you are running 15 X10 rally IIs with a 275 you should be fine unless you make other modifications.


----------



## Mizzou.Mike (Apr 4, 2017)

on my 71 lemans I run a 255/60/15 on the rear on a 15x8 wheel. on the front I run 235/60/15 on a 15x7 wheel


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Currently on my '68 GTO, previous owners have put Cragar S/S wheels all the way around with Radial T/A's. On the back are 255-60-15 T/A's. On the front, for some reason, they put 14" Cragars with 215-60-14 T/A's. I plan to sell those and get some 15x7 Cragar S/S for the front with 225-60-15 T/A's. FYI, someone swapped the front "68 disc brakes for the '69 single piston disc brakes found on all the later cars. (This is a great blessing as my (Chevelle) brother has had trouble with those '67-'68 GM four piston disc brakes, and the parts are expensive compared to the single piston brakes.)

Hope this info is of some help.


----------



## Tess (May 1, 2021)

Mizzou.Mike said:


> on my 71 lemans I run a 255/60/15 on the rear on a 15x8 wheel. on the front I run 235/60/15 on a 15x7 wheel


What kind of rims are those?


----------



## Feedee (May 7, 2021)

ALKYGTO said:


> 15X8 Ralley with 5" backspace (custom) and run a 275 60 Radial T/A. I would certainly measure up before you order, but this will fit, handle, ride superb and really fills out those wheelwells. There is a ton of room in there with the right backspacing of the wheels.... And a little massaging of the the outer lip by rolling the fenders if neccasary . I run a 12.5 X 29 ET street with no rub so it can be done (thats with a 9.5" wide rim btw)


Can you tell me if the backspace on a 64 gto is the same as 1970 gto.


----------



## Benfrank6901 (Aug 10, 2021)

BearGFR said:


> I've got 15x7's on my 69, and I just put a set of 245/60-15's on it. They clear fine, and are very close to the same overall diameter as the original G70-14's.
> 
> 
> Bear


I have a 1968 looking at the Cragar S/S. Want 245/60r15 All around. What backspace. 4”. Or 4.125”. Looking for help Thanks s


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

15x7 4.25 BS 235/60/15 front 275/60/15 back


----------



## Benfrank6901 (Aug 10, 2021)

Mine'sa66 said:


> 15x7 4.25 BS 235/60/15 front 275/60/15 back
> View attachment 145906


Can’t get that in a Cragar but I just found it in US Wheel


----------



## slingshot (Aug 22, 2021)

I have 225/70-14's on 14x7's in the front and 255/60-15's on 15x9's on the rear. Fit is perfect and no rub. Rears are 1/2" taller than the fronts...


----------

